# Cohibas...why so much?



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've noticed that cohibas are way more expensive than the other brands. Why do you think they cost so much more? :noidea:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish I knew dammit! I would have a lot more if they weren't


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I would like to try some but I can get two stick that are larger from another very good brand for he same price. I know I'm going to have to buy the CoRo just for the experience but 14 euro is alot for a robusto!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

From http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba

*Status
*Cohiba is a Current Post-revolution brand, consisting of 18 Standard Production cigars (6 Classic, 6 Siglo, 3 Maduro, and 3 Behike).
It is classified by Habanos as their Global flagship brand, and has a major market share and is sold at a premium price.

*Generally*
Cohiba was established in 1966. 
The tobacco is the best available from the premium _Vuelta Abajo_ region. The Seco & Ligro filler leaf is given an exclusive third fermentation.
The Classic & Behike range are medium to full strength cigars and the Siglo & Maduro range are medium strength cigars.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Rarity, presumed superiority, and fame.

I've read Cohiba only makes up 5% of all the cigars that leave Cuba.

A lot of people consider Cohiba the best of all Cuban cigars and the Cuban cigars as the best of all cigars. Thus some people consider them the best, or among the best, cigars in the world.

Lastly... They are famous and have been for two decades. People who don't know jack about cigars know what Cohiba is.


Why does a Rolls Royce cost so much?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A communist version of capitalism


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well except for the robusto not many are good ROTT but of the couple best I ever had were very well aged Cohibas in the 8/10 year age. I rarely get a buzz so when I get a buzz with the delicious taste at the same time I know I got something special. It's often a Cohiba!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

two words - Virgin thighs.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

GentlemanJester said:


> Rarity, presumed superiority, and fame.
> 
> I've read Cohiba only makes up 5% of all the cigars that leave Cuba.
> 
> ...


This is true...I opened up a package I had received with some sticks in it and the postal worker goes..hey whatcha got there Cohibas? I replied with fuente anejo sharks and he just shrugs and continues on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zeb Zoober said:


> From http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba
> 
> *Status
> *Cohiba is a Current Post-revolution brand, consisting of 18 Standard Production cigars (6 Classic, 6 Siglo, 3 Maduro, and 3 Behike).
> ...


Bingo that's it right there great post bro!:beerchug:
I gotta bump ya after 6 p.m when my 24 hrs are up and i get my 3 bumps for the day.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

rcruz1211 said:


> I've noticed that cohibas are way more expensive than the other brands. Why do you think they cost so much more? :noidea:


You owe it to yourself to try one...or a few. But, ultimately, just smoke what you like. Cohiba is a much hyped brand, maybe deservedly so....maybe not. It's up to you! :cowboyic9:


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

The Cohiba flavour profile can be something of an acquired taste, but they are most definitely worth trying at least once.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have yet to have a COH that I would not want box of.
Admittedly (sp) the Maddy's needed much more time...
Pick the RG you prefer and hold on.....it's a wonderful ride


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A CoRo or Siglo IV is in the$ 11-12 range. Hardly expensive. Go to your B&M and see all the mediocre cigars in that price point. Astonishing to me the crappy red dots are more.
I think that Cohibas are a very good value in premium cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bpegler said:


> A CoRo or Siglo IV is in the$ 11-12 range. Hardly expensive. Go to your B&M and see all the mediocre cigars in that price point. Astonishing to me the crappy red dots are more.
> I think that Cohibas are a very good value in premium cigars.


I like hose crappy red dots but I don't mind that you don't! I do like the Cuban Cohibas more though


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I have yet to have a COH that I would not want box of.
> Admittedly (sp) the Maddy's needed much more time...
> Pick the RG you prefer and hold on.....it's a wonderful ride


Yeah I oh so wished I had started into the Cubans 10 or more years ago, my smoking pleasure would be so much better, I am almost drooling thinking about it. Someday I will have cabinets full of well aged Cubans but for now I pay a premium to get them dammit. But at least they can still be bought.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Did someone say Red Dots:tsk:
uuuuu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Did someone say Red Dots:tsk:
> uuuuu


Naw we were just talking about in debt snobs bro no worries,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Naw we were just talking about in debt snobs bro no worries,


Really no reason for that Dave:tsk:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Not to change the subject here or anything, but a Cohiba Red Dot Churchill was the first cigar ever to put me on my ass...for a good while I must admit.

However Cohiba CC Churchill ('06 Esplendido) was the best cigar I ever smoked.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Really no reason for that Dave:tsk:


Arn't we playing Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Arn't we playing Tony


I don't no if a personal attack on ones financial position in public is playing Dave. No different than making fun of someone who is disabled in my eyes.
But we went down this road once before didn't we.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Not sure of the history with you two, but I respect both of you and think this should be dropped. Please!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Agreed^

Common guys! Let's get back on topic and save the personal "stuff" for pms, if you need to discuss this further.

:focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Not sure of the history with you two, but I respect both of you and think this should be dropped. Please!!


There is only good history that's what's so confusing. Every so often he comes out of left field with a derogatory post. I look the other way cause he is a friend and i know he has a hard time of it. But how many times does one turn the cheek. And are friends supposed to treat each other like that?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Agreed^
> 
> Common guys! Let's get back on topic and save the personal "stuff" for pms, if you need to discuss this further.
> 
> :focus:


Sure Dave Sorry!:beerchug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't no if a personal attack on ones financial position in public is playing Dave. No different than making fun of someone who is disabled in my eyes.
> But we went down this road once before didn't we.


Okay bro, I thought we were playing you came out of nowhere, no hard feelings. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay bro, I thought we were playing you came out of nowhere, no hard feelings. Sorry if I offended you.


Sure thing Dave no problem!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

You are lucky enough to live in a country where you can go to the B&M and check the box codes of Cohibas for sale. 

I suggest you keep the dates in mind next time you are there. If you can find a Cohiba from '07 or before buy them up and smoke them. However, if you can only find them from '09 or '10 I would suggest that you keep in mind that they will be no where near their prime. 

IMO there is nothing like a Cohiba with some years on it! I was lucky to buy a 5 pack of siglo IIs a while back that were from '05 - I kick my self for smoking them so fast because I find myself looking for them in my humi almost every time it gets opened.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JGD said:


> You are lucky enough to live in a country where you can go to the B&M and check the box codes of Cohibas for sale.
> 
> I suggest you keep the dates in mind next time you are there. If you can find a Cohiba from '07 or before buy them up and smoke them. However, if you can only find them from '09 or '10 I would suggest that you keep in mind that they will be no where near their prime.
> 
> IMO there is nothing like a Cohiba with some years on it! I was lucky to buy a 5 pack of siglo IIs a while back that were from '05 - I kick my self for smoking them so fast because I find myself looking for them in my humi almost every time it gets opened.


One of the few pluses to being able to walk into a B&M full of Cubans. I have that problem too Jim when I look in the humi. LOL:dude:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

It must be the 24k ink that they use for the bands.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

€14 for a CoRo isn't so bad. Try ¥3,400 for it instead. Minimum prices are fixed by the government here, so things never get lower than a certain point.


Doesn't stop me from buying singles to try them out before I buy a box though


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

At one of the local stores, a single Siglo I will set you back $16.99. The prices go up pretty sharply from there.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

ouch, BnM prices for these things makes the online prices seem like a bargain. and even then i can barely afford the smaller siglo line LOL

It's all in the brand. And I'd bump Al for his communist/capitalist comment if I could! 

Habanos SA recently defended it's brand against the NC version and I believe they won because unlike other NC namesakes who have families and individuals who legally owned the names, the Cohiba name is purely cuban government created and owned. It's their premiere brand and prob the most counterfeited cigar brand in the world. 

increased price elevates its status, but don't forget ultimately the cuban government needs to make money. badly. and this is one of the best ways they do it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

SeanL said:


> At one of the local stores, a single Siglo I will set you back $16.99. The prices go up pretty sharply from there.


If you could just have your government declare an embargo, prices would go down!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never smoked a CC cohiba but thanks to Martin I am going to let the flame touch my first tomorrow night. I had some Cohiba IIIs coming before the temporary re-embargo of 2010 and I can't wait to light the flame to the one beauty I have in my possession.

If it blows my mind I am going to produce one of those cardboard boats and sail it all the way to Cuba.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

JGD said:


> You are lucky enough to live in a country where you can go to the B&M and check the box codes of Cohibas for sale.
> 
> I suggest you keep the dates in mind next time you are there. If you can find a Cohiba from '07 or before buy them up and smoke them. However, if you can only find them from '09 or '10 I would suggest that you keep in mind that they will be no where near their prime.
> 
> IMO there is nothing like a Cohiba with some years on it! I was lucky to buy a 5 pack of siglo IIs a while back that were from '05 - I kick my self for smoking them so fast because I find myself looking for them in my humi almost every time it gets opened.


Where is the date normally marked on the box? I haven't noticed them on the boxes I was looking at.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

HydroRaven said:


> €14 for a CoRo isn't so bad. Try ¥3,400 for it instead. Minimum prices are fixed by the government here, so things never get lower than a certain point.
> 
> Doesn't stop me from buying singles to try them out before I buy a box though


It wasn't so much that the 14 euro is a hefty price tag by itself...just the comparison to most of the other major brands' robustos that are 8-10.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Part of it is the name... part of it is that people are willing to pay... oh wait.

It's clear Habanos S.A. even treats them with a lot of respect given their goal of keeping all production in El Laguito. It honestly might be to keep demand somewhat in check and help the other brands, just thoughts.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I think it's mainly a name brand type thing. Most of Cuba's top tobacco comes from the same 2 regions and is used across all brands. I find it hard to believe that Trinidad and Cohiba are the only two that get "the best stuff." I don't doubt their quality, and I also don't doubt that part of the pricing involves branding. It's like when they said the secret behind the new Behike is tobacco from "medio tiempo" priming. The NC Partagas Black cigars use that priming.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> The NC Partagas Black cigars use that priming


Ah but they are not grown in Cuba Bruno. :spank: It is worth a few extra dollars just for the earthworms from there.:mrgreen: :yo:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> Ah but they are not grown in Cuba Bruno. :spank: It is worth a few extra dollars just for the earthworms from there.:mrgreen: :yo:


That's what they say. :lol:
If I recall correctly, the article where the guy spoke about the priming, he went on about how the medio tiempo leaves are rare and not all plants sprout them, yadda yadda. Go figure that Ramon Cifuentes left Cuba after the "reform", struck a deal with General and beat Cuba to the "medio tiempo" idea. It's silly sometimes the things I read. There's a surprising amount of wool in the cigar industry used mainly to pull over people's eyes.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> That's what they say. :lol:
> If I recall correctly, the article where the guy spoke about the priming, he went on about how the medio tiempo leaves are rare and not all plants sprout them, yadda yadda. Go figure that Ramon Cifuentes left Cuba after the "reform", struck a deal with General and beat Cuba to the "medio tiempo" idea. It's silly sometimes the things I read. *There's a surprising amount of wool in the cigar industry used mainly to pull over people's eyes.*


Indeed an enormous amount. :beerchug:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it's pretty simple. They charge what the market will bear.

Cohiba was introduced as their top-shelf brand and they affixed Castro to it. It's been among the most expensive since the introduction.

Most times, the biggest difference between one great Cuban and another is price. I've smoked my share of lack-luster Cohibas. It seems like every time they launch a new line eg Siglo, Behike, the Classics take a hit.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Donnie brings up a good point
When all is said and done, I really prefer the classic line most.....
and it get less press with every new release.
I love the Siglo IV, but that may be because it is my preferred
size......I think I could live on CoRo's


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Brand appeal has to be a major reason for the uptick in price (as has already been said). When non-cigar smokers attribute your brand 1st when they think of cuban cigars, you have a very powerful marketing tool. 

However, when it comes to people here, you can make some educated decisions on whether they are worth the extra money or not. As I learned more and more about cigars, I began to see past the mythical brand name that is Cohiba and actually see that there are plennnnnty of other good cuban cigars out there. 

Now this isn't a knock on Cohiba...just saying you make the decision if they are worth it or not 8). Hell, an aged Esplindidos has been on my 'must try list' a while now and has just been joined by the Behike. They are both pretty pricey sticks compared to other cubans....but from reading reviews, they seem like they could be worth it :angel::first:.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are worth it if you can swing it don't deny yourself my brother. Life is just to damn short!:martini:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

rcruz1211 said:


> Where is the date normally marked on the box? I haven't noticed them on the boxes I was looking at.


On the bottom of the box. There is a 3 letter factory code, a 3 letter month code, and then a 2 digit year code (i.e. XXX ABR 02 means XXX factory, boxed in April of 2002).


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i think some are worth it forsure..not all imo....but theres nothing like a great cohiba...


----------

